# Public Domain Rolls Royce Merlin Aircraft Engine Manual?



## NatanielHewelt (Mar 8, 2021)

Does anyone know of any public domain copies of any version of AP1590 - Rolls Royce Merlin Aircraft Engine Manual?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 8, 2021)

Search results: AP 1590 | The National Archives


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 26, 2021)

NatanielHewelt said:


> Does anyone know of any public domain copies of any version of AP1590 - Rolls Royce Merlin Aircraft Engine Manual?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Check the copyright laws for the UK

In most, but not all, countries there is no copyright on government publications so any military pubs are open.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

